# A Snapshot of Family Worship



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2008)

_The Family Altar: Or, The Duty, Benefits, and Mode of Conducting Family Worship_ (1844), pp. 65-67:



> Another, and perhaps better way, is to make the members of the family supply the commentary themselves. This evening, before it is so late that you are all sleepy, you sit round the table, each with his Bible open before him; and the passage selected is Isa 45.
> 
> 'Thus saith the Lord to his anointed, to Cyrus, whose right hand I have holden, to subdue nations before him; and I will loose the loins of kings, to open before him the two-leaved gates; and the gates shall not be shut.'
> 
> ...


----------



## he beholds (Dec 13, 2008)

_The passage which you mean to read with your family, read carefully over beforehand; and consider what are its most striking points and most useful lessons; and a little practice will make you a good family expositor._
That is great, practical advice.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2008)

he beholds said:


> _The passage which you mean to read with your family, read carefully over beforehand; and consider what are its most striking points and most useful lessons; and a little practice will make you a good family expositor._
> That is great, practical advice.



Yes, indeed, and it is something that I personally need to apply more faithfully.


----------

